# SDB's mit write-Befehlen ädnern?



## tasty (21 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand ob es möglich ist SDB's mittels write-Befehle live auf der CPU zu ändern?
Ich habe bisher immer nur (am Bsp. libnodave) gelesen, dass es mit DB's funktioniert. Gibt's auch eine Möglichkeit andere Bausteine zu schreiben?

Und welche Unterschiede bestehen dabei für F-CPU's und "normale" CPU's ?

Danke schon mal!

Tasty


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 September 2010)

Also da würde ich lieber die Finger davon lassen. In den SDBs steht u.a. die Konfiguration der CPU, der Hardware, etc. Und der Aufbau ist natürlich nicht dokumentiert. 
Also selbst wenn es ginge, was sollte dabei herauskommen außer einem nicht mehr funktionierenden System?


----------



## tasty (21 September 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Darf ich das als ein "Nein, es geht nicht" interpretieren?

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit rein mit der S7 Kommunikation. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass niemals auf SDB's zugegriffen wird. Daher die Frage ob das grundsätzlich geht.
Gibt es denn tatsächlich keine Befehle mit der z.B. STEP7 auf diese SDB's zugreift, ausser sie vollständig hochzuladen?

Geht es denn, die MMC-Karte live aus der S7 auszulesen? Habe das S7imgRd Tool gesehen. Aber das geht nur wenn die MMC-Karte im Rechner steckt. Geht das auch mit einem Direkt-Zugriff??

Tasty


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 September 2010)

Auf die SDBs kann nur am Stück zugegriffen werden. Außerdem gelten für das Laden in die CPU zusätzlich noch besondere Regeln (Reihenfolge, Betriebszustand der CPU, ...).
Sicher kann man die SDBs in einem Image suchen. Aber wofür soll das gut sein?


----------



## tasty (21 September 2010)

Ich möchte mir einfach einen Überblick verschaffen was ohne STEP7 möglich ist und was nicht. Es gibt also keinen konkreten Anwendungsfall. 

Es gibt da ein Missverständnis:
Ich möchte nicht die SDB's in einem Image der MMC-Karte suchen. Ich habe mich nur gefragt ob das eben auch direkt von der CPU geht (lesen und schreiben), ohne die MMC in den Rechner zu stecken.

Haben Sie evtl. (oder auch jemand anderes) einen Suchtipp oder einen Link wie man in dieser Sache weiterkommt? 

Tasty


----------

